# H:Orks and Tau W:Paypal,Dark elves



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

Looking to sell/ trade off these orks and a little Tau.

I have:
Ork army book
20 Shoota boyz - 5 painted, rest primed
30 AoBR slugga boyz - all primed
AoBR warboss - primed
3 Warbikers primed
3 AoBR deffkopta's - primed

12 tau fire warriors with drones, primed
Tau book

40 pounds for orks great deal

Will take Dark elves,High elves,Lizardmen,Orcs and goblins or paypal. Not wanting to split but will split between armies, eg all the orks. PM any offers.


----------

